# Welcher WebServer(-anbieter) für Servlets?



## jakoby84 (5. Dez 2008)

Hi,

habe in nem Praktikum an Servlets mitentwickelt und würde gerne privat mal ein etwas umfangreicheres Servlet fürs www programmieren (als Spielerei). Leider kapier ich anscheinend nicht so recht, bei welchem Anbieter ich mich dafür welches Web-Paket anmieten muss. Habe im Praktikum mit TomCat gearbeitet. Gibt es (günstige) Web-Pakete, wo TomCat schon vorinstalliert ist oder muss man dafür einen eigenen/Enterprise-Server betreiben? Habt ihr evtl. Anregungen nach was ich suchen kann bzw. welche Anbieter in Frage kämen?

Dank im Voraus, Gruß Jakob


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2008)

Einen J2EE-Webserver zu finden ist nur sehr schwer und zumeist auch teuer. Lieber nen kleinen V-Server oder lokal bei dir was laufen lassen und über deinen Router mit DynDNS drauf zugreifen!


----------



## homer65 (5. Dez 2008)

Benutze auch einen V-Server auf dem Tomcat läuft. Gibt es schon für ca 10 Euro pro Monat. Die Angebote sind vielfältig.


----------



## byte (5. Dez 2008)

Wenns nur ne Spielerei ist, warum nicht einfach den Server lokal laufen lassen zum Testen?


----------



## jakoby84 (5. Dez 2008)

mit Spielerei meint ich schon was, was auch im Internet läuft, ergo Freunde drauf zugreifen können etc., weiß noch net genau was mir vorschwebt, aber vll. so nen Studiums-Informations-System semesterintern oder so... geht bestimmt auch ohne Servlets nur über SQL (entsprechenden server hab ich gemietet) und javascript oder so, aber js kann ich net, will ich net und wollt halt einfach ma ausprobieren...

lokal laufen lassen könnte vll. schwierig werden, weil ich im Wohnheim über'n Router ins Netz gehe und keinen Zugriff auf die Ports hab, aber ok, euren Ratschlägen werd ich mal nachgehen, anscheinend gibts ja nix erschwingliches, was extern läuft...


----------



## The_S (8. Dez 2008)

N V-Server ist doch erschwinglich ...


----------

